# Pile interne PowerBook G4



## mimi47 (14 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une doc pour changer la pile interne d'un PowerBook G4.
Le forum sur date et heure laisse entendre pour finir que cette pile existe bel et bien
Merci


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

il a quel &#226;ge ton PowerBook G4 ? c'est quel mod&#232;le et surtout combien de temps dure ta batterie ?


----------



## nicfortin (17 Juillet 2007)

mimi47 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je cherche une doc pour changer la pile interne d'un PowerBook G4.
> Le forum sur date et heure laisse entendre pour finir que cette pile existe bel et bien
> Merci




Mon PB G4 12" 1Ghz me fait le meme prob depuis peu...
SI tu trouve passe l'info et moi de meme...

nic


----------



## divoli (17 Juillet 2007)

Il n'y a pas de pile dans les powerbook 12".


----------

